# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Χάνω τον φιλο μου

## Nefeli28

Απωλεια. Για αλλη μια φορά. Απο τις τοσες στη ζωη μου.
Ποια αραγε ποναει περισσοτερο; Η ερωτική ή η φιλικη;
Στον ερωτα χάνεις, ισοπεδώνεσαι, αδειαζεις. 
Στον φιλο ξεριζωνεται μαζί του ενα κομματι απο την παιδικη σου ηλικια, ενα κομματι ακριβών και πολύτιμων στιγμων, ενα κομμάτι εμπιστοσύνης που δεν θα ξανάρθει πίσω ποτέ.
Δεν μπορώ να αποχαιρετησω κσποιον που αγαπώ, αλλα εχασα την πιστη μου σε αυτον. Δεν μπορώ να τον ξεριζωσω απο μεσα μου, αλλα εκείνος επέλεξε να φυγει αθόρυβα.
Γιατι πρεπει παλι να μαθω να ζησω με κατι που χανω; Γιατί πρέπει παλι να προσπαθησω να παω παρακατω χωρις αυτον;
Ποιοι θα μείνουν τελικα;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Απωλεια. Για αλλη μια φορά. Απο τις τοσες στη ζωη μου.
> Ποια αραγε ποναει περισσοτερο; Η ερωτική ή η φιλικη;
> Στον ερωτα χάνεις, ισοπεδώνεσαι, αδειαζεις. 
> Στον φιλο ξεριζωνεται μαζί του ενα κομματι απο την παιδικη σου ηλικια, ενα κομματι ακριβών και πολύτιμων στιγμων, ενα κομμάτι εμπιστοσύνης που δεν θα ξανάρθει πίσω ποτέ.
> Δεν μπορώ να αποχαιρετησω κσποιον που αγαπώ, αλλα εχασα την πιστη μου σε αυτον. Δεν μπορώ να τον ξεριζωσω απο μεσα μου, αλλα εκείνος επέλεξε να φυγει αθόρυβα.
> Γιατι πρεπει παλι να μαθω να ζησω με κατι που χανω; Γιατί πρέπει παλι να προσπαθησω να παω παρακατω χωρις αυτον;
> Ποιοι θα μείνουν τελικα;


Καλησπέρα.
Και οι 2 απώλειες θα είναι σίγουρα φρικτές.Μάλλον η φιλική,αν η φιλία διαρκεί χρόνια.
Λυπάμαι πολύ για την απώλεια.
Είναι κρίμα που σου συνέβη αυτό.
Προσπάθησε να μην σε πάρει από κάτω.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Καλησπέρα.
> Και οι 2 απώλειες θα είναι σίγουρα φρικτές.Μάλλον η φιλική,αν η φιλία διαρκεί χρόνια.
> Λυπάμαι πολύ για την απώλεια.
> Είναι κρίμα που σου συνέβη αυτό.
> Προσπάθησε να μην σε πάρει από κάτω.


Ειναι σκληρο να βλεπεις καποιον να χανεται, να γλιστραει απο διπλα σου κι εσυ να μην μπορείς να κανεις τίποτα.
Είναι ενας ογκόλιθος συναισθηματων που σου μπλοκαρει τα πάντα. Ξαφνικα, ολα εχουν γινει εκείνος που χάνεις. Κι εσυ πρέπει να επαναπροσδιοριστεις, γιατι ετσι απαιτούν οι περιστασεις στην απωλεια. Αλλα δεν θες τιποτα.μονο να κλείσεις τα ματια και να ξυπνησεις απο ονειρο.
Λυπαμαι για εναν ωραιο άνθρωπο που πια δεν ειναι εκεί.

----------


## DL010117a

> Απωλεια. Για αλλη μια φορά. Απο τις τοσες στη ζωη μου.
> Ποια αραγε ποναει περισσοτερο; Η ερωτική ή η φιλικη;
> Στον ερωτα χάνεις, ισοπεδώνεσαι, αδειαζεις. 
> Στον φιλο ξεριζωνεται μαζί του ενα κομματι απο την παιδικη σου ηλικια, ενα κομματι ακριβών και πολύτιμων στιγμων, ενα κομμάτι εμπιστοσύνης που δεν θα ξανάρθει πίσω ποτέ.
> Δεν μπορώ να αποχαιρετησω κσποιον που αγαπώ, αλλα εχασα την πιστη μου σε αυτον. Δεν μπορώ να τον ξεριζωσω απο μεσα μου, αλλα εκείνος επέλεξε να φυγει αθόρυβα.
> Γιατι πρεπει παλι να μαθω να ζησω με κατι που χανω; Γιατί πρέπει παλι να προσπαθησω να παω παρακατω χωρις αυτον;
> Ποιοι θα μείνουν τελικα;


Μήπως δέθηκες περισσότερο, από όσο είχε δεθεί εκείνος, μαζί σου; Η φιλία, είναι δυνατή και καλή, όταν και οι δύο πλευρές ή τρεις κλπ, νιώθουν το ίδιο, ο ένας για τον άλλον. Δύσκολο αυτό που θα πω, αλλά προσπάθησε να μην δένεσαι με κανέναν φίλο, σε ψυχικό επίπεδο. Ναι, θα στεναχωρηθείς, όμως η εμπιστοσύνη και το δόσιμο, σε ένα ξένο άτομο, είναι επικίνδυνο, από πολλές απόψεις...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ειναι σκληρο να βλεπεις καποιον να χανεται, να γλιστραει απο διπλα σου κι εσυ να μην μπορείς να κανεις τίποτα.
> Είναι ενας ογκόλιθος συναισθηματων που σου μπλοκαρει τα πάντα. Ξαφνικα, ολα εχουν γινει εκείνος που χάνεις. Κι εσυ πρέπει να επαναπροσδιοριστεις, γιατι ετσι απαιτούν οι περιστασεις στην απωλεια. Αλλα δεν θες τιποτα.μονο να κλείσεις τα ματια και να ξυπνησεις απο ονειρο.
> Λυπαμαι για εναν ωραιο άνθρωπο που πια δεν ειναι εκεί.


Κάθε είδους απώλεια είναι σκληρή και οδυνηρή,έστω και λίγο.
Και προφανώς αρνητικό να μην μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα. μιλας για θανατο η για χωρισμο?

----------


## Nefeli28

> καλημερα. μιλας για θανατο η για χωρισμο?


Για χωρισμο

----------


## Remedy

> Για χωρισμο


καταλαβαινω την ελλειψη, αλλα να σου πω πως θα το εβλεπα αν συνεβαινε σε μενα.

αυτο που δεν παλευεται ειναι ο θανατος, κι αυτο οχι επειδη ειναι μονιμος, αλλα επειδη δεν ειναι επιλογη.
αν ενας φιλος μου απομακρυνοταν απο μενα, θα θεωρουσα σιγουρα οτι εχει λογους.
θα μου πεις, σιγα την ανακαλυψη...
εννοω, οτι αν καποιος δεν θελει να ειναι κοντα μου, παυει και να με ενδιαφερει. ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ. δεν θελω διπλα μου ανθρωπους που δεν με θελουν.
θα νοιωσω ελλειψη αν ηταν αγαπημενος, αλλα θα παω παρακατω αμεσα.
για να φυγει, η εχω αδικο σε κατι και του εκανα κατι ασχημα, η με αδικησε.
και στις δυο περιπτωσεις δεν θελω να ειναι κοντα μου.
γενικα, αν σε κατι ειμαι σουπερ δημοκρατικη, ειναι οι προσωπικες σχεσεις.
δεν βρισκω κανενα νοημα απολυτως σε μονομερεις επιθυμιες για σχεσεις, ειτε φιλικες ειτε ερωτικες.
αδιαφορω πληρως.

----------


## delmem-190819a

> καταλαβαινω την ελλειψη, αλλα να σου πω πως θα το εβλεπα αν συνεβαινε σε μενα.
> 
> για να φυγει, η εχω αδικο σε κατι και του εκανα κατι ασχημα, η με αδικησε.


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συμβαίνει κάτι από τα δύο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν αλλάξει οι προτεραιότητες.

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Απωλεια. Για αλλη μια φορά. Απο τις τοσες στη ζωη μου.
> Ποια αραγε ποναει περισσοτερο; Η ερωτική ή η φιλικη;
> Στον ερωτα χάνεις, ισοπεδώνεσαι, αδειαζεις. 
> Στον φιλο ξεριζωνεται μαζί του ενα κομματι απο την παιδικη σου ηλικια, ενα κομματι ακριβών και πολύτιμων στιγμων, ενα κομμάτι εμπιστοσύνης που δεν θα ξανάρθει πίσω ποτέ.
> Δεν μπορώ να αποχαιρετησω κσποιον που αγαπώ, αλλα εχασα την πιστη μου σε αυτον. Δεν μπορώ να τον ξεριζωσω απο μεσα μου, αλλα εκείνος επέλεξε να φυγει αθόρυβα.
> Γιατι πρεπει παλι να μαθω να ζησω με κατι που χανω; Γιατί πρέπει παλι να προσπαθησω να παω παρακατω χωρις αυτον;
> Ποιοι θα μείνουν τελικα;


Η λανθασμένη νοοτροπία πονάει περισσότερο.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συμβαίνει κάτι από τα δύο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν αλλάξει οι προτεραιότητες.


Οι προτεραιοτητες εχουν να κανουν με το να αραιωσει κάποιος. 
Αν κοψει, κατι αλλο φταιει και οχι οι προτεραιοτητες.
Παντα βρισκεις χρονο για να επικοινωνησεις με αυτους που θελεις στην ζωη σου, εστω και αραιοτερα, οσο φορτωμενος κι αν εισαι.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Οι προτεραιοτητες εχουν να κανουν με το να αραιωσει κάποιος. 
> Αν κοψει, κατι αλλο φταιει και οχι οι προτεραιοτητες.
> Παντα βρισκεις χρονο για να επικοινωνησεις με αυτους που θελεις στην ζωη σου, εστω και αραιοτερα, οσο φορτωμενος κι αν εισαι.


Συμφωνω.
Δεν ειναι τοσο απλο όμως να χάσεις καποιον που ειχες τοσα συναισθήματα γι'αυτον, που μοιραστηκες τοσα πολλα, που εμπιστεύτηκες πολυ για να μην πω απολυτα.
Ειμαι συναισθηματικός τυπος, το έχετε καταλαβει αυτο, οπότε μπροστα σε αυτη την απωλεια οπως και σε καθε απωλεια, πνιγομαι στο συναίσθημα.

----------


## DL010117a

Και εγώ ξανά λέω, μήπως ο φίλος σου, δεν ένιωθε το ίδιο δέσιμο και δόσιμο, προς εσένα όσο εσύ για εκείνον;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Και εγώ ξανά λέω, μήπως ο φίλος σου, δεν ένιωθε το ίδιο δέσιμο και δόσιμο, προς εσένα όσο εσύ για εκείνον;


Ειναι πολυ πιθανο, για να μην πω σιγουρο

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Συμφωνω.
> Δεν ειναι τοσο απλο όμως να χάσεις καποιον που ειχες τοσα συναισθήματα γι'αυτον, που μοιραστηκες τοσα πολλα, που εμπιστεύτηκες πολυ για να μην πω απολυτα.
> Ειμαι συναισθηματικός τυπος, το έχετε καταλαβει αυτο, οπότε μπροστα σε αυτη την απωλεια οπως και σε καθε απωλεια, πνιγομαι στο συναίσθημα.


Απόλυτα δεν μπορούμε να εμπιστευτούμε ούτε τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό, πόσο μάλλον έναν άλλο άνθρωπο.

Ευκαιρία ν' αρχίσεις να στέκεσε περισσότερο στα πόδια σου. Έχω την αίσθηση πως αυτό που ψάχνεις στους άλλους, δεν υπάρχει. Αν όντως είναι έτσι και συνεχίσεις το ίδιο βιολί, θα ξανασυμβεί...

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Οι προτεραιοτητες εχουν να κανουν με το να αραιωσει κάποιος. 
> Αν κοψει, κατι αλλο φταιει και οχι οι προτεραιοτητες.
> Παντα βρισκεις χρονο για να επικοινωνησεις με αυτους που θελεις στην ζωη σου, εστω και αραιοτερα, οσο φορτωμενος κι αν εισαι.


Σε πληροφορώ λοιπόν πως φίλος της παρέας έχει εξαφανιστεί πλέον επειδή άλλαξε αντικείμενο ενασχόλησης. Βέβαια αυτό έγινε σταδιακά και όχι απότομα, αλλά δε διαφέρει πολύ. Η ουσία είναι ότι πλέον δεν έχουμε καμία επαφή. Ένα γεια ίσος μόνο, αν τύχει και βρεθούμε στο δρόμο. Αυτή είναι απλά μία από τις πάμπολες περιπτώσεις που θα μπορούσα να αναφέρω για την περίπτωσή μου.

----------


## Remedy

> Συμφωνω.
> Δεν ειναι τοσο απλο όμως να χάσεις* καποιον που ειχες τοσα συναισθήματα γι'αυτον, που μοιραστηκες τοσα πολλα, που εμπιστεύτηκες πολυ για να μην πω απολυτα.*
> Ειμαι συναισθηματικός τυπος, το έχετε καταλαβει αυτο, οπότε μπροστα σε αυτη την απωλεια οπως και σε καθε απωλεια, πνιγομαι στο συναίσθημα.


ξερεις κατι ομως? αν εφυγε τοσο αποτομα και τοσο ανεξηγητα, πιθανοτατα μονο εσυ ενοιωσες τοσο, βασιστηκες τοσο, μοιραστηκες τοσο.
στις σχεσεις πρεπει να παιρνουμε οσα δινουμε. οχι με τεφτερι, αλλα να υπαρχει τετοιου ειδους ισορροπια.
αλλιως καπου μπαζει το θεμα και δεν το εχουμε καταλαβει.
αυτα πιστευω κιαυτα κανω.

----------


## Nefeli28

Ειναι στη διαδικασία ολη η φάση. Θα δειξει τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει.
Αλλα εχω την αίσθηση πως εγω μεγενθυνα τα πραγματα ως προς το ποιος ηταν, εγω εβαλα περισσότερο συναισθημα, εγω το ειδα το ολο θεμα πολυ ζεστό και με μεγαλη συνδεση. 
Όπως και να χει, ειναι επίπονο. Ακομα κι αυτο. Το οτι το ειδα διαφορετικο απο οτι ειναι στην πραγματικότητα...

----------


## DL010117a

> Ειναι στη διαδικασία ολη η φάση. Θα δειξει τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει.
> Αλλα εχω την αίσθηση πως εγω μεγενθυνα τα πραγματα ως προς το ποιος ηταν, εγω εβαλα περισσότερο συναισθημα, εγω το ειδα το ολο θεμα πολυ ζεστό και με μεγαλη συνδεση. 
> Όπως και να χει, ειναι επίπονο. Ακομα κι αυτο. Το οτι το ειδα διαφορετικο απο οτι ειναι στην πραγματικότητα...


Τώρα μιλάς σωστά! Καλό είναι για εμένα, να τα λύσετε face to face, να δεις τι τον πείραξε και έφυγε ή μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο. Μην κάνεις το ίδιο λάθος, που έκανα και εγώ. Τώρα τα λύνω και εγώ μην νομίζεις. Απλά χρειάζεται να αντιμετωπίσεις face to face το θέμα, μην το αποφύγεις αυτό.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Τώρα μιλάς σωστά! Καλό είναι για εμένα, να τα λύσετε face to face, να δεις τι τον πείραξε και έφυγε ή μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο. Μην κάνεις το ίδιο λάθος, που έκανα και εγώ. Τώρα τα λύνω και εγώ μην νομίζεις. Απλά χρειάζεται να αντιμετωπίσεις face to face το θέμα, μην το αποφύγεις αυτό.


Ειμαι ακριβώς σε αυτο. Ουτε κι εγω τζ ελυνα. Δεν μιλαγα ποτέ, τα αφηνα ολα να αιωρούνται. Ειμαι μια ανασα πριν την εξηγηση, τη λυση ή την οριστικη ρηξη.
Οπως και να χει παντως, έχουν αλλάξει μεσα μου τα οσα ενιωθα. 
Χαθηκε η εμπιστοσύνη. Βασικό συστατικο στις σχέσεις.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ειμαι ακριβώς σε αυτο. Ουτε κι εγω τζ ελυνα. Δεν μιλαγα ποτέ, τα αφηνα ολα να αιωρούνται. Ειμαι μια ανασα πριν την εξηγηση


ετσι ειναι για να εξηγισεις κατι και να βγαλεις συμπερασματα πρεπει να βρεθεις σε αντιπαραθεση μαζι του η ρηξη οδηγει στην επιτυχια οταν γυρισει ο τροχος.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ειμαι ακριβώς σε αυτο. Ουτε κι εγω τζ ελυνα. Δεν μιλαγα ποτέ, τα αφηνα ολα να αιωρούνται. Ειμαι μια ανασα πριν την εξηγηση, τη λυση ή την οριστικη ρηξη.
> Οπως και να χει παντως, έχουν αλλάξει μεσα μου τα οσα ενιωθα. 
> Χαθηκε η εμπιστοσύνη. Βασικό συστατικο στις σχέσεις.


Μακάρι να υπάρξει πειστική εξήγηση,και να λυθούν όλα.

----------


## Remedy

> Σε πληροφορώ λοιπόν πως φίλος της παρέας έχει εξαφανιστεί πλέον επειδή άλλαξε αντικείμενο ενασχόλησης. Βέβαια αυτό έγινε σταδιακά και όχι απότομα, αλλά δε διαφέρει πολύ. Η ουσία είναι ότι πλέον δεν έχουμε καμία επαφή. Ένα γεια ίσος μόνο, αν τύχει και βρεθούμε στο δρόμο. Αυτή είναι απλά μία από τις πάμπολες περιπτώσεις που θα μπορούσα να αναφέρω για την περίπτωσή μου.


επειδη αλλαξε αντικειμενο, δεν σημαινει οτι αυτος ηταν ο πραγματικος λογος...
οπως μπορουσε να σας βλεπει αραιοτερα το πρωτο διαστημα, θα συνεχιζε να σας βλεπει αραια καισ την συνεχεια ΑΝ τον καλυπτε αυτη η παρεα.
εχω κι εγω χρησιμοποιησει σαν δικαιολογια μια ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ αλλαγη στην ζωη μου. ο λογος ο αληθινος ομως ειναι οτι ενοιωθα οτι βαριομουν την συγκεκριμενη παρεα.

----------


## Remedy

> Μακάρι να υπάρξει πειστική εξήγηση,και να λυθούν όλα.


ναι. μακαρι να ειναι μονο παρεξηγηση και να τα ξαναβρουν.

----------


## Nefeli28

> ναι. μακαρι να ειναι μονο παρεξηγηση και να τα ξαναβρουν.


Δεν υπηρξε πειστικη εξήγηση. Ολη η κουβεντα κυμάνθηκε στο εξης πλαίσιο: εγω απογοητευμενη απο τη σταση του κι εκείνος να νομιζει οτι τωρα που τα συζητήσαμε, ολα ειναι οπως πριν.
Αυτο και μονο με φρικαρει. Πώς μπορει καποιος να πιστεύει οτι ολα ειναι καλα ή οπως πριν, ενω η εμπιστοσύνη έχει χαθει;;;;
Τι δεν καταλαβαινει; τι δεν καταλαβαινω εγω;;

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν υπηρξε πειστικη εξήγηση. Ολη η κουβεντα κυμάνθηκε στο εξης πλαίσιο: εγω απογοητευμενη απο τη σταση του κι εκείνος να νομιζει οτι τωρα που τα συζητήσαμε, ολα ειναι οπως πριν.
> Αυτο και μονο με φρικαρει. Πώς μπορει καποιος να πιστεύει οτι ολα ειναι καλα ή οπως πριν, ενω η εμπιστοσύνη έχει χαθει;;;;
> Τι δεν καταλαβαινει; τι δεν καταλαβαινω εγω;;


αφου μιλησατε, γιατι δεν καταλαβαινεις τι δεν καταλαβαινετε κι οι δυο?
μηπως δεν μιλησατε ανοιχτα? αλλα λεγατε, αλλα σκεφτοσασταν κι αλλα εννοουσατε?
μην εχεις την εντυπωση οτι οι αλλοι ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο σου.
αν θες να σε καταλαβουν, να εισαι σαφης, χωρις μυστικοπαθεια.
εδω βεβαια ειναι διαφορετικα, δεν ειμαστε εμεις ο φιλος σου, αλλα εδω τουλαχιστον μιλας με υπονοουμενα. δεν εχω καταλαβει τι θεματα εχετε μεταξυ σας.
επαναλαμβανω βεβαια, οτι εδω ειναι αλλο.
αλλα ΜΗΠΩΣ μιλας και σε αυτον με υπονοουμενα κι οχι γι αυτα που πραγματικα σκεφτεσαι και δεν βγαινει ακρη?

----------


## Nefeli28

> αφου μιλησατε, γιατι δεν καταλαβαινεις τι δεν καταλαβαινετε κι οι δυο?
> μηπως δεν μιλησατε ανοιχτα? αλλα λεγατε, αλλα σκεφτοσασταν κι αλλα εννοουσατε?
> μην εχεις την εντυπωση οτι οι αλλοι ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο σου.
> αν θες να σε καταλαβουν, να εισαι σαφης, χωρις μυστικοπαθεια.
> εδω βεβαια ειναι διαφορετικα, δεν ειμαστε εμεις ο φιλος σου, αλλα εδω τουλαχιστον μιλας με υπονοουμενα. δεν εχω καταλαβει τι θεματα εχετε μεταξυ σας.
> επαναλαμβανω βεβαια, οτι εδω ειναι αλλο.
> αλλα ΜΗΠΩΣ μιλας και σε αυτον με υπονοουμενα κι οχι γι αυτα που πραγματικα σκεφτεσαι και δεν βγαινει ακρη?


Δεν μίλησα με υπονοούμενα. Μίλησα ανοιχτα οπως κανω παντα. Ολα ηταν κατανοητα στην κουβέντα.
Δεν εμεινα με απορίες επι του περιεχομένου της συζήτησης. 
Το ερωτημα ειναι: ενω εχει χαθεί η αίσθηση της εμπιστοσύνης απο την πλευρα μου, πώς ο αλλος νομίζει οτι δεν χαθηκε; Αφού τα γεγονότα που συζητήθηκαν συνηγορούν και το παραδέχτηκε οτι κι εκείνος στη θεση μου θα αισθανόταν οπως εγω.
Πώς λοιπόν πιστεύει οτι μετά απο ΟΛΑ αυτα, εγω θα συνεχίσω να τον εμπιστεύομαι; 
Αυτο εννοω όταν λεω: τι δεν καταλαβαίνουν οι ανθρωποι;

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν μίλησα με υπονοούμενα. Μίλησα ανοιχτα οπως κανω παντα. Ολα ηταν κατανοητα στην κουβέντα.
> Δεν εμεινα με απορίες επι του περιεχομένου της συζήτησης. 
> Το ερωτημα ειναι: ενω εχει χαθεί η αίσθηση της εμπιστοσύνης απο την πλευρα μου, πώς ο αλλος νομίζει οτι δεν χαθηκε; Αφού τα γεγονότα που συζητήθηκαν συνηγορούν και το παραδέχτηκε οτι κι εκείνος στη θεση μου θα αισθανόταν οπως εγω.
> Πώς λοιπόν πιστεύει οτι μετά απο ΟΛΑ αυτα, εγω θα συνεχίσω να τον εμπιστεύομαι; 
> Αυτο εννοω όταν λεω: τι δεν καταλαβαίνουν οι ανθρωποι;


κοιτα...
ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις κι αν καταλαβα τι λες, πιθανοτατα καταλαβε μια χαρα οτι εχεις χασει την εμπιστοσυνη σου, αλλα κανει το κοροιδο για να ξεπεραστει το θεμα? η δυσαρεσκεια σου? δεν τον νοιαζει? δεν ξερω τι θελει να ξεπεραστει, αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι κανει το κοροιδο.

----------


## Nefeli28

> κοιτα...
> ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις κι αν καταλαβα τι λες, πιθανοτατα καταλαβε μια χαρα οτι εχεις χασει την εμπιστοσυνη σου, αλλα κανει το κοροιδο για να ξεπεραστει το θεμα? η δυσαρεσκεια σου? δεν τον νοιαζει? δεν ξερω τι θελει να ξεπεραστει, αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι κανει το κοροιδο.


Αρα; οταν κάποιος κανει το κορόιδο ή απλα "ξεπερναει" το θέμα για να ειναι ολα όπως πριν, τι δείχνει;
Ότι η φιλία ηταν μονοπλευρη. Κάποιος έβαλε περισσοτερο συναισθημα και προσδοκία σε αυτή τη σχέση

----------


## elisabet

Νεφέλη απ οτι καταλαβαίνω μιλάμε για μια φιλία χρόνων σωστά; Νομίζω παιδικά χρόνια είδα κάπου να αναφέρεις.
Πολύ αυτομαστίγωμα είδα πάλι ρε κορίτσι μου. Έδωσες πολύ συναίσθημα, έδωσες παραπάνω από όσο έπρεπε, δεν βασίστηκες στα πόδια σου....δεν καταλαβαίνω! Συμφωνώ πως οι σχέσεις είναι ένα ατέλειωτο πάρε- δώσε και πως χρειάζεται μια ισορροπία σε αυτό, άλλα όπως είπε και η ρέμεντυ νομίζω, δεν κρατάμε και τεφτέρι να μετράμε τόσα έδωσα εδώ, τόσα εκεί, τόσα έδωσες εσύ... αν είναι δυνατόν!
Και τι σημαίνει μαθαίνω να πατάω στα πόδια μου; Γίνομαι γαιδούρι και δεν ξαναεμπιστεύομαι κανέναν, δεν επενδύω ποτέ συναισθηματικά σε κανέναν για να μην φάω τα μούτρα μου; Έτσι γίνομαι ώριμος, από αυτό ορίζεται η ωριμότητα;

Και κάτσε δηλαδή για να κατάλαβω, ας υποθέσουμε οτι εσύ το έχεις το χουι και δίνεσαι πολύ, παραπάνω από όσο δίνει ο άλλος και ποντάρεις πολύ.... ο άλλος τι κάνει; Ο άλλος που δεν θέλει να δεθεί τόσο βρε παιδί μου, δεν σήμαινες και ποτέ τίποτα σπουδαίο για αυτόν, τι ρόλο παίζει; Απλά παίρνει αυτά που του δίνεις και κάνει το κοροίδο; Αλλά το πρόβλημα το χεις εσύ που δίνεις πολλά κι όχι ο άλλος που θέλει μόνο να παίρνει πολλά!!
Εγώ ξέρω πως στις σχέσεις το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της επικοινωνίας είναι μη λεκτικό. Εγώ δίνω όσο γουστάρω να δώσω κι αν είναι ο χαρακτήρας μου να δώσω πολύ θα δώσω και πολύ κι ο άλλος αντίστοιχα θα δείξει τις προθέσεις του κι ανάλογα θα πράξω. Αν κρατήσει την απόσταση του θα καταλάβω πως δεν θέλει τόσα πολλά, θα κάνω πίσω. Κάπως έτσι το χω στο νου μου εγώ. Εσύ εδώ περιγράφεις μια άλλη σχέση όμως και μάλιστα χρόνων. Δεν μας λες οτι πάντα αυτός κρατούσε μια απόσταση, ότι εσύ έδινες και αυτός αρνιόταν να πάρει, προφανώς έπαιρνε και έπαιρνες και συ από αυτόν για να συνεχίσεις να δίνεις.
Αν ξαφνικά για οποιονδήποτε λόγο, εκείνος σταμάτησε να θέλει να δέχεται και να δίνει, αυτό γιατί είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα; Εσύ γιατί πρέπει να το λαμβάνεις λες και είσαι εσύ η ελαττωματική που του έδινες παραπάνω από όσα άξιζε; Όταν τα έδινες, άξιζε κορίτσι μου!!! Φαντάζομαι έπαιρνες και συ, δεν ένιωθες αυτό που μας λες τώρα. Γιατί προσπαθείς να σου βρεις λάθη και ελαττώματα; Του έδωσες την ευκαιρία να σου πει αν κάτι τον έχει πειράξει κτλ, λες δεν βγήκε άκρη, σα να παιξε κοροιδο. Πολύ πιθανό να μην ξέρει ούτε ο ίδιος. Μερικές φορές δεν συνειδητοποιούμε και τι είναι ακριβώς που δεν μας αρέσει πια σε κάποιον, δεν χρειάζεται να μας έχει κάνει κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Η ουσία είναι πως δείχνει να θέλεινα απομακρυνθεί από σένα. Απολύτως φυσιολογικό το βρίσκω να νιώθεις πόνο, να θρηνείς την σχέση που τελειώνει αλλά όχι να σε βγάζεις και ελαττωματική επειδή αφέθηκες να εμπιστευτείς και να δεθείς με έναν άνθρωπο.

----------


## xristinaxrkd

> Απωλεια. Για αλλη μια φορά. Απο τις τοσες στη ζωη μου.
> Ποια αραγε ποναει περισσοτερο; Η ερωτική ή η φιλικη;
> Στον ερωτα χάνεις, ισοπεδώνεσαι, αδειαζεις. 
> Στον φιλο ξεριζωνεται μαζί του ενα κομματι απο την παιδικη σου ηλικια, ενα κομματι ακριβών και πολύτιμων στιγμων, ενα κομμάτι εμπιστοσύνης που δεν θα ξανάρθει πίσω ποτέ.
> Δεν μπορώ να αποχαιρετησω κσποιον που αγαπώ, αλλα εχασα την πιστη μου σε αυτον. Δεν μπορώ να τον ξεριζωσω απο μεσα μου, αλλα εκείνος επέλεξε να φυγει αθόρυβα.
> Γιατι πρεπει παλι να μαθω να ζησω με κατι που χανω; Γιατί πρέπει παλι να προσπαθησω να παω παρακατω χωρις αυτον;
> Ποιοι θα μείνουν τελικα;


Ο λόγος πού δεν είστε πια φίλοι , είναι τέτοιος πού δεν διορθώνεται ?

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ο λόγος πού δεν είστε πια φίλοι , είναι τέτοιος πού δεν διορθώνεται ?


Οταν εχει χαθει η εμπιστοσύνη, πώς την ξαναβρισκεις;
Ο λογος είναι η ελλειψη πιστης σε αυτον που μέχρι τωρα νομιζες οτι ηταν καλος και εμπιστος φιλος.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη απ οτι καταλαβαίνω μιλάμε για μια φιλία χρόνων σωστά; Νομίζω παιδικά χρόνια είδα κάπου να αναφέρεις.
> Πολύ αυτομαστίγωμα είδα πάλι ρε κορίτσι μου. Έδωσες πολύ συναίσθημα, έδωσες παραπάνω από όσο έπρεπε, δεν βασίστηκες στα πόδια σου....δεν καταλαβαίνω! Συμφωνώ πως οι σχέσεις είναι ένα ατέλειωτο πάρε- δώσε και πως χρειάζεται μια ισορροπία σε αυτό, άλλα όπως είπε και η ρέμεντυ νομίζω, δεν κρατάμε και τεφτέρι να μετράμε τόσα έδωσα εδώ, τόσα εκεί, τόσα έδωσες εσύ... αν είναι δυνατόν!
> Και τι σημαίνει μαθαίνω να πατάω στα πόδια μου; Γίνομαι γαιδούρι και δεν ξαναεμπιστεύομαι κανέναν, δεν επενδύω ποτέ συναισθηματικά σε κανέναν για να μην φάω τα μούτρα μου; Έτσι γίνομαι ώριμος, από αυτό ορίζεται η ωριμότητα;
> 
> Και κάτσε δηλαδή για να κατάλαβω, ας υποθέσουμε οτι εσύ το έχεις το χουι και δίνεσαι πολύ, παραπάνω από όσο δίνει ο άλλος και ποντάρεις πολύ.... ο άλλος τι κάνει; Ο άλλος που δεν θέλει να δεθεί τόσο βρε παιδί μου, δεν σήμαινες και ποτέ τίποτα σπουδαίο για αυτόν, τι ρόλο παίζει; Απλά παίρνει αυτά που του δίνεις και κάνει το κοροίδο; Αλλά το πρόβλημα το χεις εσύ που δίνεις πολλά κι όχι ο άλλος που θέλει μόνο να παίρνει πολλά!!
> Εγώ ξέρω πως στις σχέσεις το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της επικοινωνίας είναι μη λεκτικό. Εγώ δίνω όσο γουστάρω να δώσω κι αν είναι ο χαρακτήρας μου να δώσω πολύ θα δώσω και πολύ κι ο άλλος αντίστοιχα θα δείξει τις προθέσεις του κι ανάλογα θα πράξω. Αν κρατήσει την απόσταση του θα καταλάβω πως δεν θέλει τόσα πολλά, θα κάνω πίσω. Κάπως έτσι το χω στο νου μου εγώ. Εσύ εδώ περιγράφεις μια άλλη σχέση όμως και μάλιστα χρόνων. Δεν μας λες οτι πάντα αυτός κρατούσε μια απόσταση, ότι εσύ έδινες και αυτός αρνιόταν να πάρει, προφανώς έπαιρνε και έπαιρνες και συ από αυτόν για να συνεχίσεις να δίνεις.
> Αν ξαφνικά για οποιονδήποτε λόγο, εκείνος σταμάτησε να θέλει να δέχεται και να δίνει, αυτό γιατί είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα; Εσύ γιατί πρέπει να το λαμβάνεις λες και είσαι εσύ η ελαττωματική που του έδινες παραπάνω από όσα άξιζε; Όταν τα έδινες, άξιζε κορίτσι μου!!! Φαντάζομαι έπαιρνες και συ, δεν ένιωθες αυτό που μας λες τώρα. Γιατί προσπαθείς να σου βρεις λάθη και ελαττώματα; Του έδωσες την ευκαιρία να σου πει αν κάτι τον έχει πειράξει κτλ, λες δεν βγήκε άκρη, σα να παιξε κοροιδο. Πολύ πιθανό να μην ξέρει ούτε ο ίδιος. Μερικές φορές δεν συνειδητοποιούμε και τι είναι ακριβώς που δεν μας αρέσει πια σε κάποιον, δεν χρειάζεται να μας έχει κάνει κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Η ουσία είναι πως δείχνει να θέλεινα απομακρυνθεί από σένα. Απολύτως φυσιολογικό το βρίσκω να νιώθεις πόνο, να θρηνείς την σχέση που τελειώνει αλλά όχι να σε βγάζεις και ελαττωματική επειδή αφέθηκες να εμπιστευτείς και να δεθείς με έναν άνθρωπο.


Σε ευχαριστώ Ελισαβετ για την απάντησή σου.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οσα γραφεις ειναι έτσι. Εχω φοβερο θεμα με το μαστιγιο που κουβαλαω σε ολη μου τη ζωη. Σε ολες τις φασεις και περιπτωσεις στη ζωη μου, αυτομαστιγωνομαι. Ακομα κι οταν ξερω πολυ καλα πως εχω δικιο, θα βρω εναν τροπο να το τουμπαρω αυτο και να κατηγορησω τον εαυτο μου μεχρι να αισθανθώ οτι μου αξιζουν ολα αυτα, εγω τα εχω κανει σκατα, οπότε ας πληρωσω ο,τι ειναι να πληρώσω...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Προσπαθήσατε να μιλήσετε,να βρείτε κάποια άκρη?

----------


## Remedy

> Οταν εχει χαθει η εμπιστοσύνη, πώς την ξαναβρισκεις;
> Ο λογος είναι η ελλειψη πιστης σε αυτον που μέχρι τωρα νομιζες οτι ηταν καλος και εμπιστος φιλος.


για τι ειδους προδοσια μιλας?
το να αποκαλυψει μυστικα σου σε τριτους, για παραδειγμα?

----------


## Nefeli28

> για τι ειδους προδοσια μιλας?
> το να αποκαλυψει μυστικα σου σε τριτους, για παραδειγμα?


Να μιλαει, ακουει και συμμετεχει σε συζητησεις/συκωφαντιες για μένα, πίσω απο την πλατη μου.

----------


## Remedy

> Να μιλαει, ακουει και συμμετεχει σε συζητησεις/συκωφαντιες για μένα, πίσω απο την πλατη μου.


συμμετειχε κατηγορωντας σε η υποστηριζοντας σε?

----------


## Nefeli28

> συμμετειχε κατηγορωντας σε η υποστηριζοντας σε?


Συμμετειχε στο να ακουει και να μην παιρνει υποστηρικτική θεση απέναντί μου.
Και ουδεποτε ηρθε να μιλησουμε, ενω ειχε βουηξει ο κοσμος για οσα λέγονταν απο πισω μου.
Επελλεξε να μεινει στην πλευρα αυτων που ελεγαν για μενα.
Αυτο αμεσως υποδηλώνει αποστασιοποιηση απο εμενα. Καλη η ουδετεροτητα και η διπλωματια, αλλα για φιλο που αγαπας, δεν παιζεις ετσι τα χαρτια σου.

----------


## Remedy

> Συμμετειχε στο να ακουει και να μην παιρνει υποστηρικτική θεση απέναντί μου.
> Και ουδεποτε ηρθε να μιλησουμε, ενω ειχε βουηξει ο κοσμος για οσα λέγονταν απο πισω μου.
> Επελλεξε να μεινει στην πλευρα αυτων που ελεγαν για μενα.
> Αυτο αμεσως υποδηλώνει αποστασιοποιηση απο εμενα. Καλη η ουδετεροτητα και η διπλωματια, αλλα για φιλο που αγαπας, δεν παιζεις ετσι τα χαρτια σου.


ε , φυσικα. δεν διαφωνω σε τπτ.
οταν το συζητησατε τι σου απαντησε δλδ?πως δικαιολογησε την σταση του?

----------


## Nefeli28

> ε , φυσικα. δεν διαφωνω σε τπτ.
> οταν το συζητησατε τι σου απαντησε δλδ?πως δικαιολογησε την σταση του?


Οτι δεν ηρθε να με βρει για να μην διογκωθει κι αλλο η κατασταση, να μην χειροτερεψει τα πραγματα. Οτι αν εκείνος εδειχνε οπως παντα καλος σε μενα, δεν θα υπήρχε κανενα προβλημα.
Κοινως, μου ελεγε οτι απείχε. Κρατησε απόσταση, αποφασισε να μην με στηριξει στις κακοηθειες. Δεχτηκε να τις ακουσει. Η σιωπη του ισοδυναμεί με συναινεση προς αυτες.

----------


## Remedy

> Οτι δεν ηρθε να με βρει για να μην διογκωθει κι αλλο η κατασταση, να μην χειροτερεψει τα πραγματα. Οτι αν εκείνος εδειχνε οπως παντα καλος σε μενα, δεν θα υπήρχε κανενα προβλημα.
> Κοινως, μου ελεγε οτι απείχε. Κρατησε απόσταση, αποφασισε να μην με στηριξει στις κακοηθειες. Δεχτηκε να τις ακουσει. Η σιωπη του ισοδυναμεί με συναινεση προς αυτες.


καλα για το οτι δεν ηρθε να σε βρει.
αυτο μπορω να το δεχτω πιο ευκολα.
αυτο που δειχνει μη- φιλια, ειναι το οτι δεν σε υποστηριξε ΕΚΕΙ, οταν σε εθαβαν.

νεφελη μου, η φιλια ειναι λιγο μπερδεμενη εννοια κατα τη γνωμη μου.
μπορει να εισαι και εκατο χρονια φιλη με καποιον, αλλα η φιλια φαινεται απο τις δοκιμασιες και οχι απο τα χρονια , ουτε απο τα γλεντια.
στα γλεντια και στα χαχαμπουχα και στις εξοδους, ολοι ειμαστε κουκλακια- ζωγραφιστα.
οι φιλιες φαινονται οταν υπαρχουν προκλησεις.
το αν σε στηριζει πισω απ την πλατη σου, το αν θα σε ριξει η θα σε προδωσει οταν θα εχει προσωπικο οφελος.
εκει φαινονται οι φιλιες.
για μενα οταν σε τετοιες δοκιμασιες καταρρεουν, απλα δεν ηταν φιλιες. ηταν γνωριμιες.
οση παρεα κι αν εχει προηγηθει.

----------


## blackbird

Όταν είμαι σε μια παρέα και αρχίζουν να μιλάνε για ένα άλλο άτομο με κουτσομπολιά και κακοήθειες, νιώθω πολύ άβολα αυτόματα, έρχομαι σε δύσκολη θέση και δεν ξέρω πώς να αντιδράσω, πόσο μάλλον όταν ξέρω πώς έχουνε τα πράγματα και το άτομο που κατηγορούνε είναι φίλος μου. Θα σηκωνόμουν και θα' φευγα κατευθείαν και αυτό θα έδειχνε έτσι κι' αλλιώς την υποστήριξη μου και την αδιαφορία για όσα λέγονται. Γιατί οι άνθρωποι που κουτσομπολεύουν και βγάζουν πράγματα απ' το μυαλό τους και πόσο μάλλον οταν τα λένε μπροστά σε έναν άνθρωπο που ξέρουνε ότι σέβεται και εκτιμάει αυτόν που κατηγορούνε, μου δείχνει πως δεν είναι άξιοι για συζήτηση και για να τους πάρεις στα σοβαρά. Θέλω να πω, ο καθένας μας αντιδράει διαφορετικά και κρίνει ανάλογα. Άλλος μπορεί να έκρινε (και όντως έτσι να ήταν δηλαδή) ότι θα άξιζε να τους βάλει στη θέση τους και έπειτα να αποχωρήσει. Αν καθόταν εκεί και άκουγε χωρίς να λέει τίποτα και συνεχίζει να κάνει παρέα με τέτοιους ανθρώπους ε τότε εκεί τι να πεις... Αν απλά αηδίασε και έκρινε πως δεν άξιζε να ασχοληθεί γιατί ξέρει ποιά είσαι και αμέσως μετά αποχώρησε, τότε εκεί αλλάζει το πράγμα. Αλλά μου φαίνεται πως δεν λες ακριβώς αυτό και ο τύπος έχει λερωμένη τη φωλιά του σύμφωνα και με τα υπόλοιπα που έχεις γράψει. Πόσο μάλλον αν καθόταν και τους ανεχόταν για περισσότερο από μια συνάντηση (αυτό δείχνει συναίνεση). Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχε αποχωρήσει από την πρώτη στιγμή που άκουγε κάτι αρνητικό και έστω να είχε πει πως δεν θέλει να συζητάνε για σένα μπροστά του, αν δεν ήθελε (και δεν έκρινε πως έπρεπε και ότι άξιζε) να πάρει ξεκάθαρη θέση. Πάντως έχω να πω γενικά πως όταν ξενερώνεις με έναν άνθρωπο (για όποιους λόγους) και πόσο μάλλον όταν χάνεται η εμπιστοσύνη σου, δύσκολο έως απίθανο να ξαναμπορέσεις να τον δεις όπως παλιότερα. Χαλάει κάτι μέσα σου. Κάποιες φορές ευτυχώς. Προτιμώ πάντως τους ανθρώπους που ΚΑΙ επιλέγουν να δίνουν περισσότερα ΚΑΙ το νιώθουνε και δεν το μετανιώνουν. Αν κάποιος σε κατηγορήσει γι' αυτό είναι ηλίθιος. (Αν και καταλαβαίνω το αυτομαστίγωμα γιατί κι' εγώ το κάνω συνέχεια, στους άλλους βλέπω πόσο παράλογοι γινόμαστε καμιά φορά).

*Θα πω και την αμαρτία μου. Άρχισα να ξενερώνω με ένα άτομο (για πολλούς λόγους) και όταν έφτασε η ώρα μια άλλη φίλη να την κατηγορεί μπροστά σε μένα και σε ένα άλλο άτομο, της ζήτησα αμέσως να το κόψει γιατί ένιωθα άβολα. Δεν υποστήριξα το άτομο που κατηγόρησε γιατί συμφωνούσα με αυτό που είπε, αλλά και μόνο το ότι το είπε μπροστά μου ενώ ήξερε πως κάναμε παρέα (αλλά μπροστά και σε ένα άλλο άτομο που πάλι έκανε παρέα με την κοπέλα) με έκανε να νιώσω πάρα πολύ άσχημα γιατί το θεωρώ καθαρά κακοήθια/κουτσομπολιό και ότι δεν σέβεσαι τον άλλο που μπορεί να έχει μοιραστεί πράγματα με αυτόν που κατηγορείς, να έχει αισθήματα και να μην θέλει να τα πετάξει. Χώρια του ότι γενικά δεν είναι ηθικά σωστό..

----------


## Nefeli28

> Όταν είμαι σε μια παρέα και αρχίζουν να μιλάνε για ένα άλλο άτομο με κουτσομπολιά και κακοήθειες, νιώθω πολύ άβολα αυτόματα, έρχομαι σε δύσκολη θέση και δεν ξέρω πώς να αντιδράσω, πόσο μάλλον όταν ξέρω πώς έχουνε τα πράγματα και το άτομο που κατηγορούνε είναι φίλος μου. Θα σηκωνόμουν και θα' φευγα κατευθείαν και αυτό θα έδειχνε έτσι κι' αλλιώς την υποστήριξη μου και την αδιαφορία για όσα λέγονται. Γιατί οι άνθρωποι που κουτσομπολεύουν και βγάζουν πράγματα απ' το μυαλό τους και πόσο μάλλον οταν τα λένε μπροστά σε έναν άνθρωπο που ξέρουνε ότι σέβεται και εκτιμάει αυτόν που κατηγορούνε, μου δείχνει πως δεν είναι άξιοι για συζήτηση και για να τους πάρεις στα σοβαρά. Θέλω να πω, ο καθένας μας αντιδράει διαφορετικά και κρίνει ανάλογα. Άλλος μπορεί να έκρινε (και όντως έτσι να ήταν δηλαδή) ότι θα άξιζε να τους βάλει στη θέση τους και έπειτα να αποχωρήσει. Αν καθόταν εκεί και άκουγε χωρίς να λέει τίποτα και συνεχίζει να κάνει παρέα με τέτοιους ανθρώπους ε τότε εκεί τι να πεις... Αν απλά αηδίασε και έκρινε πως δεν άξιζε να ασχοληθεί γιατί ξέρει ποιά είσαι και αμέσως μετά αποχώρησε, τότε εκεί αλλάζει το πράγμα. Αλλά μου φαίνεται πως δεν λες ακριβώς αυτό και ο τύπος έχει λερωμένη τη φωλιά του σύμφωνα και με τα υπόλοιπα που έχεις γράψει. Πόσο μάλλον αν καθόταν και τους άκουγε για καιρό. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχε αποχωρήσει από την πρώτη στιγμή που άκουγε κάτι αρνητικό και έστω να είχε πει πως δεν θέλει να συζητάνε για σένα μπροστά του, αν δεν ήθελε (και δεν έκρινε πως έπρεπε και ότι άξιζε) να πάρει ξεκάθαρη θέση. Πάντως έχω να πω γενικά πως όταν ξενερώνεις με έναν άνθρωπο (για όποιους λόγους) και πόσο μάλλον όταν χάνεται η εμπιστοσύνη σου, δύσκολο έως απίθανο να ξαναμπορέσεις να τον δεις όπως παλιότερα. Χαλάει κάτι μέσα σου. Κάποιες φορές ευτυχώς. Προτιμώ πάντως τους ανθρώπους που ΚΑΙ επιλέγουν να δίνουν περισσότερα ΚΑΙ το νιώθουνε και δεν το μετανιώνουν. Αν κάποιος σε κατηγορήσει γι' αυτό είναι ηλίθιος. (Αν και καταλαβαίνω το αυτομαστίγωμα γιατί κι' εγώ το κάνω συνέχεια, στους άλλους βλέπω πόσο παράλογοι γινόμαστε καμιά φορά).


Εχεις δικιο, ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες.
Μια μικρη αλλα καθολου ασημαντη λεπτομέρεια, ειναι το γεγονός οτι το ατομο που με έθαβε ειναι κοινη μας φιλη. Οπότε στην ουσια ακουγε απο φιλη του τα θαψιματα για μενα. 
Νομιζω πως η σιωπη του προς εμενα, δείχνει αμεσως ότι απλα διαλεξε μεριά.

----------


## Remedy

> Εχεις δικιο, ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες.
> Μια μικρη αλλα καθολου ασημαντη λεπτομέρεια, ειναι το γεγονός οτι το ατομο που με έθαβε ειναι κοινη μας φιλη. Οπότε στην ουσια ακουγε απο φιλη του τα θαψιματα για μενα. 
> Νομιζω πως η σιωπη του προς εμενα, δείχνει αμεσως ότι απλα διαλεξε μεριά.


η οτι ειναι δειλος.
παντως δεν ηταν φιλος με τπτ.

----------


## Remedy

το θεμα που του συζητουσε η κοινη σας φιλη, την αφορα αμεσα η το συζητουσε σαν κουτσομπολιο?

----------


## blackbird

> Εχεις δικιο, ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες.
> Μια μικρη αλλα καθολου ασημαντη λεπτομέρεια, ειναι το γεγονός οτι το ατομο που με έθαβε ειναι κοινη μας φιλη. Οπότε στην ουσια ακουγε απο φιλη του τα θαψιματα για μενα. 
> Νομιζω πως η σιωπη του προς εμενα, δείχνει αμεσως ότι απλα διαλεξε μεριά.


Επ μάλιστα. Διάβασε το έντιτ. Το άλλο άτομο που έγραφα πως κατηγόρησε την φίλη μου, ήτανε πάλι κοινή μας φίλη!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Σε συνδιασμό με την σιωπή του, ναι, δυστυχώς αυτό δείχνει. Και αυτό δείχνει αμέσως και σε σένα αυτά που έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει. Ότι η φιλία σας, το ενδιαφέρον, το νοιάξιμο και η εκτίμηση, ήταν περισσότερο μονόπλευρη. Να χαίρεσαι που μπορείς να δίνεις και να νιώθεις σε βάθος κάποια πράγματα. Γι' αυτό ναι, αξίζει να χαίρεσαι και ας έχεις πληγωθεί με την προδοσία του.

----------


## Nefeli28

> το θεμα που του συζητουσε η κοινη σας φιλη, την αφορα αμεσα η το συζητουσε σαν κουτσομπολιο?


Ειναι κουτσομπολιο, αλλα ουσα η ιδια κουτσομπολα ολα την αφορουν και ολα τα κανει ή τα παρουσιαζει σαν δικα της.
Οι δυο τους παντα ειχα την αισθηση οτι ειχαν περισσότερο δεσιμο.

----------


## Remedy

> Ειναι κουτσομπολιο, αλλα ουσα η ιδια κουτσομπολα ολα την αφορουν και ολα τα κανει ή τα παρουσιαζει σαν δικα της.
> Οι δυο τους παντα ειχα την αισθηση οτι ειχαν περισσότερο δεσιμο.


αν ειναι κουτσομπολιο, ενας λογος παραπανω να σε στηριξει αλλα και να την κραξει που σε κουτσομπολευει.
αν ηταν δικο της θεμα, θα ελεγα οτι μπορει να μην ηθελε να την θιξει, αλλα οπως και να χει, το λιγοτερο που επρεπε να κανει αν δεν ηθελε να σε υποστηριξει, ειναι να κοψει αμεσα την κουβεντα και να μην της δωσει εδαφος να κουτσομπολευει.

----------


## Nefeli28

> αν ειναι κουτσομπολιο, ενας λογος παραπανω να σε στηριξει αλλα και να την κραξει που σε κουτσομπολευει.
> αν ηταν δικο της θεμα, θα ελεγα οτι μπορει να μην ηθελε να την θιξει, αλλα οπως και να χει, το λιγοτερο που επρεπε να κανει αν δεν ηθελε να σε υποστηριξει, ειναι να κοψει αμεσα την κουβεντα και να μην της δωσει εδαφος να κουτσομπολευει.


Οχι μονο δεν το έκοψε, αλλα συνέχιζε να την ακουει σχεδον σε καθημερινη βάση να με θάβει. Μπορει να μην συμμετειχε, αντε και το πιστευω. Ηταν ομως ακροατής. Και αυτο δεν μπορω να το δεχτω απο καποιον που εχω εμπιστευτεί τοσο πολυ, τον θεωρω στενο μου φιλο και εχω τοποθετησει τοσο ψηλα.
Προφανως λανθασμένα ολο αυτο τον καιρο.

----------


## elis

Χαιβανια μπραβο σασ οποιοσδηποτε θελει σασ χαλαει τα παντα χαιβανια

----------


## Nefeli28

> Χαιβανια μπραβο σασ οποιοσδηποτε θελει σασ χαλαει τα παντα χαιβανια


Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το ευγενικο σου σχολιο.
Απορουσα αν και σε αυτο το θεμα, δεν θα πεταγοταν ο γνωστος τυπος του ξερολα-εξυπνακια, να δηλωσει την παρουσία του αφου δεν την επιβεβαιωνει απο αλλου...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το ευγενικο σου σχολιο.
> Απορουσα αν και σε αυτο το θεμα, δεν θα πεταγοταν ο γνωστος τυπος του ξερολα-εξυπνακια, να δηλωσει την παρουσία του αφου δεν την επιβεβαιωνει απο αλλου...


Μην δίνεις σημασία.Φιλικά...

----------


## elis

Νεφέλη επειδή είσαι κορίτσι θα σου πω ότι το μυαλό σου σε πάει μέχρι ένα σημείο σε σχέσεις δουλειά κ προβλήματα το μυαλό ακονιζεται αυτό νομίζω είναι το κλειδί για σένα τον Γουάι τον κάλεσα σε πνευματική μονομαχία αλλά είναι άοπλος

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη επειδή είσαι κορίτσι θα σου πω ότι το μυαλό σου σε πάει μέχρι ένα σημείο σε σχέσεις δουλειά κ προβλήματα το μυαλό ακονιζεται αυτό νομίζω είναι το κλειδί για σένα τον Γουάι τον κάλεσα σε πνευματική μονομαχία αλλά είναι άοπλος


Σε ευχαριστώ, τα σχολια σου μεχρι ενα σημειο μπορουν να πανε οσους σε διαβάζουν.

----------


## elis

Αυτο ελειπε να σου πω οτι ξερω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Νεφέλη,είστε πολλά χρόνια φίλοι με το άτομο που λες?
Γιατί όσο πιο πολλά χρόνια φίλοι,τόσο πιο έντονο το αρνητικό συναίσθημα για το τέλος της φιλίας.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη,είστε πολλά χρόνια φίλοι με το άτομο που λες?
> Γιατί όσο πιο πολλά χρόνια φίλοι,τόσο πιο έντονο το αρνητικό συναίσθημα για το τέλος της φιλίας.


Δεν ειμαστε πολλα, οχι. Τα τελευταία τεσσερα κανουμε στενη παρεα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν ειμαστε πολλα, οχι. Τα τελευταία τεσσερα κανουμε στενη παρεα.


Aλλά θα ''δέσατε'' πολύ καλά.
Για αυτό σε πληγώνει η τωρινή κατάσταση.
Σου έστειλα και μήνυμα για το θέμα σου,τσέκαρε.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Aλλά θα ''δέσατε'' πολύ καλά.
> Για αυτό σε πληγώνει η τωρινή κατάσταση.
> Σου έστειλα και μήνυμα για το θέμα σου,τσέκαρε.


Δυστυχώς η χημεία ηταν πολυ έντονη απο την αρχη. Πολλα κοινα, πολλα ιδια χαρακτηριστικά, μεγαλη ταυτιση σε ολα. Δεσαμε πολυ και ολο αυτο κινηθηκε με μεγαλη ταχυτητα στο να κολλήσουμε.
Η απογοητευση ειναι μεγαλη. 
Τελικα ομως έρχεται η γνωση μεσα απο ολα αυτά. Η οποια διαφορετικά δεν θα ερχόταν. Τιποτα δεν μαθαινει ο ανθρωπος απο τη ζεστή θαλπωρη του καναπέ του. Αν δεν σπάσεις τα μουτρα σου, τιποτα δεν σου χαριζεται. Δεν εχεις ιδεα τι υπάρχει μεσα σου και εξω σου αν δεν κατρακυλησεις μακρια απο την ασφάλειά σου, χαθείς και επανελθεις να περπατησεις το δρομο σου πιο σοφος.
Το θεμα βέβαια ειναι οτι αυτη η "σοφία" σου κοστιζει ανθρώπους και σχεσεις...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δυστυχώς η χημεία ηταν πολυ έντονη απο την αρχη. Πολλα κοινα, πολλα ιδια χαρακτηριστικά, μεγαλη ταυτιση σε ολα. Δεσαμε πολυ και ολο αυτο κινηθηκε με μεγαλη ταχυτητα στο να κολλήσουμε.
> Η απογοητευση ειναι μεγαλη. 
> Τελικα ομως έρχεται η γνωση μεσα απο ολα αυτά. Η οποια διαφορετικά δεν θα ερχόταν. Τιποτα δεν μαθαινει ο ανθρωπος απο τη ζεστή θαλπωρη του καναπέ του. Αν δεν σπάσεις τα μουτρα σου, τιποτα δεν σου χαριζεται. Δεν εχεις ιδεα τι υπάρχει μεσα σου και εξω σου αν δεν κατρακυλησεις μακρια απο την ασφάλειά σου, χαθείς και επανελθεις να περπατησεις το δρομο σου πιο σοφος.
> Το θεμα βέβαια ειναι οτι αυτη η "σοφία" σου κοστιζει ανθρώπους και σχεσεις...


Λογικό να νιώθεις απογοητευμένη.Εννοείται πως από τα λάθη μαθαίνουμε.
Προσπάθησε να βγεις πιο δυνατή από αυτήν την ιστορία.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Λογικό να νιώθεις απογοητευμένη.Εννοείται πως από τα λάθη μαθαίνουμε.
> Προσπάθησε να βγεις πιο δυνατή από αυτήν την ιστορία.


Ειμαι σε αυτη τη διαδικασία. Πότε με παιρνει απο κατω, πότε ειμαι καλυτερα.
Σαφως οταν τον βλεπω (δυστυχώς συχνά), τα πράγματα ειναι χειροτερα γιατι έχει αλλαξει ολη η κατάσταση μεταξυ μας και χρειάζεται να διαχειριστώ τα νεα δεδομένα. 
Θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα να μην ειχαμε καμία επαφη.
Οπως και να χει θα δείξει ο χρονος.
Η γνωστη "γιατρειά" δηλ...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ειμαι σε αυτη τη διαδικασία. Πότε με παιρνει απο κατω, πότε ειμαι καλυτερα.
> Σαφως οταν τον βλεπω (δυστυχώς συχνά), τα πράγματα ειναι χειροτερα γιατι έχει αλλαξει ολη η κατάσταση μεταξυ μας και χρειάζεται να διαχειριστώ τα νεα δεδομένα. 
> Θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα να μην ειχαμε καμία επαφη.
> Οπως και να χει θα δείξει ο χρονος.
> Η γνωστη "γιατρειά" δηλ...


Πολύ καλύτερα,λόγω της τωρινής κατάστασης?Μιλάτε καθόλου τώρα?
Μακάρι όμως να καλυτερέψει η φάση.

----------

